# Why does my diy ez cloner leak????



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 13, 2009)

ok so i built my own ez cloner 35 site with a 18 gal rubbermaid roughneck tub and used 2 inch neoprene pods and netpots and a 1/2 foam seal for the lid so it wouldnt leak and its still leaking! wat do u guys think the problem can be?? i did some searches and it says to put a foam seal and i did! i cant find no ez cloner diy here on mp so i thought i would post this and see if any of u have built one with success and no leaks! everyone says to use the rubbermaid tub cuz it wont leak but mines still leaking even with the foam seal!


----------



## meds4me (Nov 13, 2009)

First I have no exp with this but...I would empty the tub and fill with water and check. Not there ? then re-assemble and check clearance of tubing to lid, with pump running. Hope this helps some~


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 13, 2009)

well i cut the pvc from the manifold to the pump shorter about 4 inches! i have it running right now so we'll see if it leaks now! the manifold of misters is sitting about 8 inches from the lid!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 16, 2009)

its still leaking, i dont know wats wrong with it!!! mabe i need a different lid or different tub, i dont like these rubbermaid roughnecks that everyone reccomends! They leak! im gonna try to glue a pond liner on the bottom of the lid around it so maybe it will prevent splashing going on the seam on the lid and tub. i seen it somewhere on the net but cant find it no more, ill get back at you guys with some pics!


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 30, 2009)

Albino.... i hope you've figured out by now that the problem is the foam seal you were using.... the foam is porous and will eventually let water leak through.... if you haven't already, try finding a closed-cell foam to use....

i built one in the past and had the same problem.... i wound up getting a type of rubber weatherstripping that doesn't leak.... but you have to glue it on....

a buddy of mine got a little creative with his leak problem and wound up making a rubber seal out some bicycle tubes.... he split them open and glued them around the edge.... he wound up adding 2 layers but it wound up 100% water tight....


----------



## DonJones (Nov 30, 2009)

Was your tub/tote supposed to be water tight -- woudl it hold water if youturned it upside down with water in it?  If  not you probably will NEVER make it work.

My best advice to you is to check this thread and if you still have questions, PM the author. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799

Remember though that you have an active spray of water side ways trying to spray through the seal which is a lot different than  condensation trying ot drip off of the bottom of the lid.

My only other advice is to get some of the closed foam type weather striping like fleshtain suggested and glue it in.  Either that os some very flexible hollow rubber tubing and glue it in BUT anything you put in must let the lid snap in place or it will leak.

Your mainfold may be to swhort now too.

Quite honestly having sued bubble cloners, mister cloners and spray cloners as well as Oasis foam, perlite, and soil, I have no use for the cloners.  I have one here in my office that I'll never use again.  You can't improve on 100% and that is what I get from Oasis foam, perlite and soil when I watch my technique and especially keep the cloning area at the right temperature.  None of those mediums have any leakage problem and are just a easy if not more so to use.

The leaks and mess are what turned me away from the cloners plus the success achievable with the simpler methods.

Good smoking.


----------

